# 3D target repair (pics)



## Bigbodyz (Oct 17, 2009)

Been doing a little target repair just seeing what you guys think







View attachment 6900117


----------



## friend of coal (Jan 14, 2010)

Looks great. What are you using to repair them with?


----------



## Bigbodyz (Oct 17, 2009)

McKenzie molds and 2 part foam then seal and paint


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm in for this, awesome job!


----------



## Bigbodyz (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks man


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Lookin good


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

What was the two part foam?


----------



## Bigbodyz (Oct 17, 2009)

I use smooth-on mix and pour foam


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Good looking paint detail and color match.


----------



## mcgregory80 (Mar 27, 2019)

what type of paint ? latex ?


----------



## Bigbodyz (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks! Yeah latex and spray for details


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

With the high cost of new targets this is the way to go...great job.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Viking53 (Aug 26, 2019)

yep i fix my 3-D targets too, on some of my real old 3-D targets i just buy that spray foam in a can and use latex paint on target when dry.


----------



## Sorry-Slinger (Apr 8, 2016)

I cant seem to find the correct type of foam. what do you guys recommend that actually holds up to shooting, not just looks nice


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Sorry-Slinger said:


> I cant seem to find the correct type of foam. what do you guys recommend that actually holds up to shooting, not just looks nice


Get in touch with George from 3D Country.


----------



## pbdollar (May 1, 2005)

With 3D Country material you will have a repaired target that will hold up better than factory. Our club has been using George's product for 10 yrs rebuilding 30-40 targets a year.


----------



## MSGLITT (Oct 23, 2017)

great job brother looks good


----------



## fireman127 (Mar 22, 2008)

is that the Flex it foam 17


----------



## Teloshi (Oct 31, 2019)

You can take a photo of materials for repair. Maybe I'll find something similar in composition. In my country, this is a problem. Thanks.


----------



## Has Delgado (Dec 1, 2015)

Those repairs look amazing. Nice job.


----------



## lungbuster601 (Jan 24, 2008)

Good looking work there!


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

That 3D Country material mentioned above is available from Lancaster Archery Supply.

I used to use something called Target Fix - I don't see it listed in their catalog any more. It was also a two-part foam, but came in larger kits for fixing several critters.

We use Rinehart targets now, and just buy replacement cores when the center gets chewed out. Haven't needed to retire or consider repairing a body yet since we switched to Rinehart (older targets were Mackenzie, we've retired ALL of the old inventory).


----------



## 3dArcher11 (Dec 24, 2016)

Looks great! Thanks for sharing, ill have to give this a try.


----------



## Kodakkid (Feb 24, 2019)

Really cool. Thanks


----------



## RB2143 (Nov 23, 2019)

Nice work. Looks good. Makes me want to find an old 3D target and try it.


----------



## Jsustala (Nov 24, 2019)

nice job bud


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

What do you seal with? I've repaired many over the years but never sealed before painting...


----------



## Bigbodyz (Oct 17, 2009)

TN ARCHER said:


> What do you seal with? I've repaired many over the years but never sealed before painting...


I seal with elastomeric coating then paint with latex


----------



## buckcrazy_98 (Feb 12, 2020)

Iv been needing to do this to a few targets. Looks great.


----------



## Bigbodyz (Oct 17, 2009)

Just finished another one


----------



## 14dustin14 (May 15, 2019)

Amazing job!


----------



## Bigbodyz (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## TooMuchFun (Jan 20, 2019)

That turkey repair looks awesome. Good job!


----------



## Bigbodyz (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Wow, my alligator needs that paint job! :mg:


----------



## Dietter700 (Mar 24, 2017)

Awesome! I just picked up 6 beat up mekenzies cheap! They still have some life left in them. Some may need core attention but I have seen many posts on how to do that. So I think I am set there. I was wondering how you all repair the heads and butts that don't stay on any more because the joint is busted. Do you follow?


I was thinking of drilling a long 1/2'' hole about a foot long or so and use a 1/2'' rubber tube like a to pin them together. I am not sure if you can picture that but I wondering if you guys have any tips and tricks.

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## Buckshot1822 (Aug 7, 2017)

Dietter700 said:


> Awesome! I just picked up 6 beat up mekenzies cheap! They still have some life left in them. Some may need core attention but I have seen many posts on how to do that. So I think I am set there. I was wondering how you all repair the heads and butts that don't stay on any more because the joint is busted. Do you follow?
> 
> 
> I was thinking of drilling a long 1/2'' hole about a foot long or so and use a 1/2'' rubber tube like a to pin them together. I am not sure if you can picture that but I wondering if you guys have any tips and tricks.
> ...


You can glue them and use long screws to reinforce the joint.


----------



## Dietter700 (Mar 24, 2017)

But then you could hit the screw with and arrow, and I would still want the ability to take them apart again ya know...

Here are the 7 targets I picked up. Most of them have one side that is shot up and the other that is really good yet. More of problems are them being really sun bleached and some have parts that won’t stay on . I may glue and spray foam some together but some need a little more attention. I’ll try to post some pics of what I come up with. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LM1 (Jul 30, 2013)

these look great


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

You can use gorilla glue around the outside edge of the joint to keep the parts together. If you want to take them apart later, slide a long knife or pruning saw down the joint to separate. 
Targets don't look too bad. Unfortunately, most McKenzies end up looking like that really fast.


----------



## Dietter700 (Mar 24, 2017)

Cool. 
Do you guys prime before you paint? I just picked up some high end expensive elastomeric paint today. 

Also can any of you tell me what animal the tall darker brown horse looking thing is? My wife and I can’t figure it out ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dietter700 (Mar 24, 2017)

Well got most of my brown ones primed last night. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dietter700 (Mar 24, 2017)

And some more pics, color is a tick off but that’s first coat. I’m going to add some dark in the mix to get it a little closer . 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonfinnell (Nov 26, 2008)

Dietter700 said:


> Cool.
> Do you guys prime before you paint? I just picked up some high end expensive elastomeric paint today.
> 
> Also can any of you tell me what animal the tall darker brown horse looking thing is? My wife and I can’t figure it out ?
> ...


The tall dark animal is called a blesbok, they have long skinny spindly horns. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dietter700 (Mar 24, 2017)

You the man thanks. I got me a blesbok !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dietter700 (Mar 24, 2017)

Getting there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Looking good. I put some paintable caulking in those arrow holes before I sealed and painted.


----------



## Bigbodyz (Oct 17, 2009)

Nice


----------



## Dietter700 (Mar 24, 2017)

sagecreek said:


> Looking good. I put some paintable caulking in those arrow holes before I sealed and painted.


I did do that one few and got to tedious. I really gotta get these things done so I can start flinging arrows at them. I have way too many hours wrapped into this by now haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Midwest-Archery (Apr 17, 2020)

Nice work. I can think of a few targets I'd like to do this on.


----------



## Dietter700 (Mar 24, 2017)

And some blacks . 
Hopefully I’ll wrap up the markings, eyes and noses with in the next week some time. Then finally get them set up on a corse I’m my back yard/woods. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

Dumb question....maybe.

Once the target is repaired, how do you accurately replicate the scoring rings?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Looks good


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

Bigbodyz said:


> I seal with elastomeric coating then paint with latex


Where could I get the elastomeric paint, and do you buy in colors?


----------



## Dietter700 (Mar 24, 2017)

Boatman71 said:


> Dumb question....maybe.
> 
> Once the target is repaired, how do you accurately replicate the scoring rings?


I didn’t have to replace any cores. Not at scoring rings are very visible yet unless it’s the side of the target that was used and abused. I will most likely only shoot the “good” side of these and that’s where I can see the scoring rings yet . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dietter700 (Mar 24, 2017)

arrowblaster said:


> Where could I get the elastomeric paint, and do you buy in colors?


Got mine at Sherwin Williams it’s called loxon xp. They know it more at outdoor stucco paint. It’s elsastomeric which means it’s thicker (almost as this as glue) and it’s stretchier than latex. It’s about 50 bucks a gallon tho. I got my buddies discount that has a paint company which helped a little bit . I used almost a whole gallon of each color on my targets and did several coats. My only concern is that it will peal like . I have some spots where the paint dried to my trailer and when I pulled the target it off the paint peeled easily with it. Hopefully more time to cure will do it good tho. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle (Aug 8, 2011)

You can buy mistinted paint for a bit less as well.

And then rattle can the top color


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dietter700 (Mar 24, 2017)

And yeah available in all the colors


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dietter700 (Mar 24, 2017)

Well I’m pretty much done. Probably will still paint the blesbok darker year. But they turned out pretty sweet. Not all are restored to McKenzie specs thanks to my wife wanting to put a creative spin on some haha.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigbodyz (Oct 17, 2009)

Boatman71 said:


> Dumb question....maybe.
> 
> Once the target is repaired, how do you accurately replicate the scoring rings?


Get ahold of George at 3D Country he sells the molds for all the ASA scoring rings


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Those Mountain Lion eyes are awesome


----------



## TimberGhost74 (Nov 22, 2016)

Boatman71 said:


> Dumb question....maybe.
> 
> Once the target is repaired, how do you accurately replicate the scoring rings?


What I did was make a paper copy of the scoring rings before I started any repair. When I got done with the repair, I used an old soldering iron to carve the grooves. The outer 8 ring is pretty easy, you can free hand that. The other rings I found something the correct size to use as a template. Like the 10 ring, I have a set of hole-saws, and I find the one closest to the correct size, and use the soldering iron to trace around the hole saw. For the 14, 12 and 11 rings, I used a socket.


----------



## TimberGhost74 (Nov 22, 2016)

There are two types of foam to use. 

1. 3d Country Target Repair kit. https://3-dcountry.com/wp/
In my opinion, this is the stuff to use. Easy to use, you can buy different colors, self healing foam, and it will last. Plus, he has molds you can buy for almost every target if you want. Best of all, he also supports the archery business. 

2. Smooth On FlexFoam-It 15. https://shop.smooth-on.com/rigid-and-flexible-foams This foam is just as good as the 3d country. I used it on my last target, and it was great. Again, easy to use, self-healing, and arrows pull just fine. Some on here have said to use the 17, but Smooth On recommends the 15. The 15 is suppose to be a bit more dense, and has a higher tear strength. This is a little cheaper than the 3d Country. 

I have tried others. The spray foams are just junk. Ya, they will stop arrows, but will not last. I have also tried the Magic Fix target repair, and it looks great, stops arrows just fine, but it is not self healing, and it held water. I was blowing through to core in pretty short order, and my arrows would come out wet, lol. The last one I tried was 3dtrf. It says it is self healing, but it was not as good as the 3d country, or smooth on, but better than the Magic Fix.


----------



## KM6TAP (Sep 17, 2019)

Hmmm, may have to try the spray foam as mentioned above...


----------

